# What's your Bimmer's name?



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Please - its fun to name cars.

My Black 2003 Z06 was dubbed Lord Vader by one of my car buddies after we put in the ram air system. So appropriate.

My 1989 944 Turbo S was forever called Outlaw after my buddy and I evaded a speeding ticket in it. Yes, that was when I was a dumb kid - now just a dumb adult...


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

ZLTFUL said:


> Greta Von Bayersriche


Good one


----------



## ofer1353 (Dec 14, 2014)

Wife's 328gt is elery. Like celery without the c. Not exactly sure why.


----------



## ColoradoKraut (Aug 30, 2009)

My Z4 is named "Beemer"!

Though I'm sure that is not allowed by the Bimmerfest nickname police!


----------



## asmir (Feb 4, 2012)

baby (91e30) and just z3


----------



## pontiacfb78 (May 21, 2014)

I've always named my cars. My first car (78 firebird) was Tiffany, 02 z24 was Eva, 99 durango was Angelica, and now my 04 545i is named Wendy.


----------



## jocruw (Feb 13, 2015)

This is my 1st bmw and i dubbed her Pebbles. She's a 328i black on black and I really enjoy riding her! Jajajaja


----------



## wesmc (Feb 18, 2015)

It's a 4.4 so we call it the X5 Valdez for all the oil it dumps


----------



## Vince_nj1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I call mine a"Pile of German Engineering ****". Most expensive car I ever bought and it has had more problems than all previous cars I have ever owned combined. With 80K miles the following have failed. Navigation system, Coolant pipe, Water pump, Alternator Bracket oil leak, Valve covers oil leak, Vanos Seal oil leak, both air rear air shocks, CV boot, rear camera and I am told that the valve gaskets will probably go next. Now I read about a recall "customer care" program on the next generation engine where the timing chains are failing. Built to last?? I hear that in their commercial. What a joke! Guys in Yugo's are laughing at me. Ultimate Garbage Machine!


----------



## ATCnic550 (Feb 19, 2011)

Shadow


----------



## HolyToledo (Sep 16, 2013)

"old blue sedan"


----------



## 328iblack (Mar 15, 2015)

Zulu, black 328i hardtop convertible .


----------



## ewbourne (Jun 7, 2014)

Vader


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

Hamilton Maxwell


----------



## ewbourne (Jun 7, 2014)

535i sport
"VADER"


----------



## Oaker55 (Mar 7, 2014)

Vince_nj1 said:


> I call mine a"Pile of German Engineering ****". Most expensive car I ever bought and it has had more problems than all previous cars I have ever owned combined. With 80K miles the following have failed. Navigation system, Coolant pipe, Water pump, *Alternator Bracket oil leak*, Valve covers oil leak, Vanos Seal oil leak, both air rear air shocks, CV boot, rear camera and I am told that the valve gaskets will probably go next. Now I read about a recall "customer care" program on the next generation engine where the timing chains are failing. Built to last?? I hear that in their commercial. What a joke! Guys in Yugo's are laughing at me. Ultimate Garbage Machine!


OK, I'll bite. Why would an Alternator Bracket have oil to begin with?


----------



## f30jojo (Jun 4, 2013)

07 530i Belinda; 12 X5 35d Bridgette; 13 320i Brunhilda.


----------



## Jimmy Choo (Oct 8, 2011)

*Batmobile*

I don't really give names to my cars.
My previous BMW was a black E90, and I often think of it as The Batmobile because that's how ugly it was.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Behemoth


----------



## Bimmerftw (Mar 1, 2015)

The ball and chain calls my baby "Bimmer"... personally, I call it "my majestic piece of German engineering" but that's just a saying, I don't really have a name for it. Yet..


----------



## Gun Bunny (Jun 17, 2015)

My previous roadster ('99 Miata LS) was glossed "tinycar" by the spousal unit, so therefore she calls the zed "slightly less tiny car". Still working on a proper name for her. Given all the rain lately, and my chief hobby (any other Ingress players in here?) I may have to go with Frogslayer.


----------



## wowblaise (Jun 23, 2015)

328i Alpine White/Camel "Snow White" because she's my princess  



Named all my vehicles. Don't understand why people don't....


----------



## engineerd (Jun 18, 2015)

I've named every car I've owned except my very first one. Not sure why it never got a name. My cars get female names and are referred to as "she". Thus, my '10 328xi has been named Gretel.


----------



## R1nZX (Jun 7, 2013)

I coded the Rolls Royce navigation voice (woman with an English accent) on my 2013 640i, so my youngest daughter named her Sybil after the daughter from Downton Abbey. 

Just traded the '13 for a '15 and haven't named her yet. Yesterday the automatic seat belt pre-tensioner tugged on the belts and my daughter said, "We should name it Olaf because it likes warm hugs!" :rofl:

I told her beautiful cars are always girls, so we're not naming her Olaf.


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

"The sedan" and "the coupe."


----------



## murdered_e36 (Jun 22, 2015)

My blk 92 325i is Baby. I just got her about 5 weeks ago and have had to do a bunch of work to her and my wife was complaining about the time I was spending on it and I kept saying "Nobody puts baby in the corner" and it just kinda stuck.


----------



## wagondrvr (Apr 22, 2015)

I had a Fiat 124 for a while named "Marcello", after the character in Fellini's _La Dolce Vita_. Not sure if the new 328d wagon will have a name. A friend just asked me if I was going to name it, and if it was "a boy or a girl?" I said I didn't have the ultrasound pics back yet.  I will just wait and see if it has a nameable personality.


----------



## jgbackes (Apr 29, 2014)

Orville


----------



## 330Trace (Jun 22, 2015)

BMW because well it's a BMW hahaha


----------



## chimpskibot (Jan 4, 2015)

My dad calls it the "Panzer" :dunno: , I wonder what he calls his


----------



## Initial E (May 30, 2015)

Oliver


----------



## Rick D (Jul 15, 2014)

Bimmer doesn't have one, but the dodge and the Harley do... 

Redhead and the "Black Bitch".....


----------



## Oaker55 (Mar 7, 2014)

Not really a name but I called the '13 650 a POS a lot!


----------



## amarmistry (Dec 4, 2014)

Billo! 

A name popularly given to a girl in India who is pretty, naughty, little more 'out there' and just happy go lucky!


----------



## Kylinski (Dec 13, 2014)

BLACK HOLE! 

a) it's black

b) the hole is where all my money disappears into! 


£4500 last repair bill!

Suck it up (as they say)


----------



## Oldskoolbrkr (Jul 24, 2015)

Lenore!


----------



## BMWudm (Jul 5, 2015)

Tera


----------



## pbwrestling (Jul 31, 2015)

Betty. Yes, Betty is the name of mine...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gobbler428 (Jun 29, 2015)

My 328ic's name is "Betty Bimmer"


----------



## poormansM5 (Apr 18, 2012)

Meet Heidi:


----------



## E38SkunkWerks (Jul 25, 2015)

Roxanne


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jan 14, 2015)

My friends call it the flying couch. I call it the 5.


----------



## OMGIM50 (Jan 22, 2015)

She's my pretty "Penny."


----------



## cpariddler (Jul 29, 2015)

Azul


----------



## daniel008 (Jun 7, 2015)

Penelope


----------



## vixwei (Nov 25, 2014)

Brigitte!


----------



## SFCJETJR (Jun 15, 2014)

Natasha!


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

We call the wife's car "Blue"


----------



## BIMMER528in419 (Nov 20, 2014)

Tina


----------



## Peachgirl1 (Aug 28, 2015)

Her name is Pearl....because of her mineral white color. And Navigation is named Isabella because Queen Isabella sent Columbus to discover a new world. Haha!


----------



## roys740 (Mar 6, 2007)

I call my E38 the Mach 7 (kinda like Speed Racer and the Mach 5)


----------



## Tristan.Rios98 (Nov 23, 2014)

My red 1998 540i is called "Wolfgang"


----------



## arose23 (Aug 17, 2015)

Lilli


----------



## edspilot (Jan 23, 2007)

*"girlfriend"*

My wife calls my BMW, "my girlfriend"

She tells people she talks to that I am "out with my girlfriend" or the like.

She likes the "looks" she gets from the other people.

What can I say, she has a sense of humor&#8230;..

Drive safe,

edspilot


----------

